# Of big game and ISO nightmares...



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

What a great drive. Lots of neat critters to see and film. However the conditions were tough; either it was cloudy or sunny...with lots of snow to complicate things. Here are a few that made the cut.

I got a little creative in photo editing. B & W help with ISO issues... :wink:

Relief









Herd









Future Governors tag









Lop-sided









Like little piggies









Cat fight









Brothers









Thanks,

Caleb


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

nice!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice going!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Super!
'Catfight"- how did you accomplish the "blue light" and halo effect.
Great respect for your work and comments on other areas of this board!,
Thank you
Ol guy


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhuntin said:


> Super!
> 'Catfight"- how did you accomplish the "blue light" and halo effect.
> Great respect for your work and comments on other areas of this board!,
> Thank you
> Ol guy


Glad ya liked 'em. I did the "blue special effect" in photoshop, just the click of a mouse.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics! I really like the one with the bull and red cliffs.


----------

